# Paint/Stain Ideas



## zoolou (Apr 12, 2008)

Hey Gang.....quite a while ago i posted for help about Hot Tub placement....happy to say the job is done with pergola....Question i have is what color stain should i go with on the pergola?? I was thinking a Dark Brown Stain for it...love for some input and help on this....not a very good eye for colors


----------



## noboru wataya (May 17, 2010)

i'd either try to match the color of the tub (dark brown), your brick (reddish brown) or possibly white or off white to match your trim/door color.

good job on the build though; it looks great!


----------



## zoolou (Apr 12, 2008)

Sorry for posting in the wrong section


----------



## bobtheblindguy (Dec 21, 2009)

Looks very inviting. I would also try to pick up the brick color of the house. Whatever color you decide you have to take the house color into consideration.


----------



## zoolou (Apr 12, 2008)

Huh? so lost


----------



## zoolou (Apr 12, 2008)

Was posted in another section and somebody responded in Chinese....thanks for removing that


----------



## downunder (Jun 13, 2008)

If we pick the color, are we invited?:thumbup:


----------

